# Dog box wanted



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

I am looking for a beagle dog box any one have one they want to sell?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cooncrazy (Jan 18, 2012)

Have a buddy that has 2 I'll try to find out some more details where u located cuz he's in Fenton area


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## houndhunter450 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lapeer, thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

